# xcode et Gtk affichage d'une image



## Zynalo (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !!!

Je dois faire un projet en Gtk pour mon école et nous somme plusieurs sur ce projet. 
Certain code sur codeblocks, et d'autre, comme moi, sur xcode.

Est-il possible d'importer un projet monté sur codeblocks vers xcode ? 

Je vous pose cette question car je n'arrive pas à afficher les image de l'application avec xcode,  peut être qu'il faut mettre les image dans un dossier spécial, ou que le chemin que j'utilise n'est pas bon ??? Peut etre aussi qu'il me manque une bibliothèque?

(je crois que la question se résume à comment afficher une image en gtk avec xcode)  

Si vous avez une idée...
Merci !!!


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2009)

Dans un bundle d'application Mac OSX, le chemin des ressources doit en général être donné relativement à l'exécutable.
Normalement l'exécutable est dans <ton bundle>/Content/MacOS, et les ressources sont dans <ton bundle>/Content/Resources.


----------

